# So I Just Picked Up This Cool Cyclemaster



## militarymonark (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## militarymonark (Jun 26, 2016)

it's a bad photo but I'll have some better ones once the motor actually arrives.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## wrongway (Jun 27, 2016)

I've wanted one of those since the first time I saw one! Great score! Does it run?


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 27, 2016)

hasnt arrived yet but it should. i'll post a video of it going.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice pick Patrick!


----------

